# 95 nissan altima se speed sensor



## yeagh (Jul 23, 2010)

.....where is that located?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

on the rear of the trans, on top, near the firewall.


----------



## yeagh (Jul 23, 2010)

what's the easiest way to get to the speed sensor?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

jack it up, slide underneath and you can get to it very easily.


----------

